# Adobe Makes $9.99/mth Photography Plan Permanent



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 19, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16741"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16741">Tweet</a></div>
<p><span style="font-style: italic; color: #222222;">New Creative Cloud Technology Connects Latest Photography Tools; New Photoshop Mix Debuts for iPad</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><b style="color: #222222;">SAN JOSE, Calif. — June 18, 2014</b><span style="color: #222222;"> — Adobe (Nasdaq:ADBE) today announced the availability of the new Adobe Creative Cloud Photography plan. Designed for anyone interested in photography, the new plan brings together — for USD$9.99 per month — Photoshop CC and Lightroom 5, two tools that have fundamentally impacted how photographs and imagery shape our visual culture, as well as Lightroom’s breakthrough mobile apps on iPad and now iPhone. Also introduced today is the all-new Photoshop Mix, a new iPad app that provides access to powerful Photoshop features normally confined to the desktop, enabling compositing and transformative edits while on the go. Built using the new Adobe Creative SDK (see separate release), Photoshop Mix delivers new levels of Adobe imaging precision and magic to mobile users.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">“With our Lightroom products alone managing over 100 billion images, we know there’s a huge appetite from photography enthusiasts to have powerful, world-class software available on their mobile devices as well as their computers,” said Winston Hendrickson, vice president, digital imaging, Adobe. “With Photoshop, Lightroom and new mobile photo apps, we’ve created the most complete photography solution on the planet, ensuring that anyone interested in photography can be creative with their images, no matter where they are.”</span></p>
<p><strong><a style="color: #900000;" href="http://www.kqzyfj.com/click-3958327-11833256" target="_blank">Join Creative Cloud Photography Plan $9.99mth</a></strong></p>
<p><!--more--><br style="color: #222222;" /><b style="color: #222222;">Create and Manage Beautiful Images in Photoshop CC and Lightroom 5</b><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Photoshop CC, part of the Creative Cloud Photography Plan, was updated, with stunning new features — as part of a milestone release of Adobe Creative Cloud. Features for photographers, include:</span></p>
<ul>
<li>Perspective Warp – The recently introduced capability for fluidly adjusting the perspective of a specific part of your image without affecting the surrounding area.</li>
<li>Blur Gallery motion effects – Two new additions, Path Blur and Spin Blur create a sense of motion, even if not originally captured with a camera, enabling photographers to tell their story or express just the right feeling in an image. There’s also faster performance when creating blur effects with the Mercury Graphics Engine delivering a performance boost with OpenCL.</li>
<li>Focus Mask – Lets Photoshop CC create the first step of a mask by automatically selecting the in-focus areas of an image. The Focus Mask feature works great with headshots and other images that have shallow depth of field.</li>
<li>Content-Aware color adaptation improvements – Previously when using Content-Aware features, if a selected area contained smooth gradients, it didn’t necessarily appear in the final image. Now retouched images using Content-Aware Fill, Move, and Patch gets more seamless and realistic. Additionally, new technology blends areas containing gradients, like skies, to give exceptional results.</li>
<li>Improved stylus support and experimental features for Windows 8.1 – Enjoy smoother brush strokes and a simple out-of-the-box experience with expanded stylus support for Windows 8.1. Turn on experimental features for touch and gesture controls and bigger touch targets on devices like Surface Pro 3.</li>
</ul>
<p class="NewsPost" style="color: #222222;">The Creative Cloud Photography plan includes Lightroom 5 desktop software, a staple for all photographers, making digital photography easier, faster, and more amazing. Photographers can experiment without limits in a nondestructive editing environment and perfect shots with advanced controls for tone, contrast, color, and more. Efficient organizing tools help sort thousands of photos and make it simple to share them almost anywhere.</p>
<p><b>Mobile Solutions Takes Serious Photography Work Anywhere</b>

Following its April 2014 release on iPad, Lightroom mobile is now available for iPhone. Lightroom mobile for iPhone and iPad provide the most efficient way to manage and edit images across desktops, mobile devices and the Web. The apps can automatically import images from the iPhone camera roll and sync back to a Lightroom catalog on the desktop. Lightroom mobile provides photography essentials, including non-destructive processing of files using Smart Preview technologies to enable professional class photo editing from the confines of the desktop. Quickly apply star ratings, flag or reject images and edit them on iPhone and iPad. Edits and metadata changes automatically sync back to the Lightroom catalog on the desktop and are also viewable from any Web browser at lightroom.adobe.com. Lightroom mobile photo collections are also accessible for users of Adobe Voice, the recently introduced free animated video storytelling app.</p>
<p>Photoshop Mix, provides a connected mobile workflow to Creative Cloud, aimed at anyone who wants access to powerful editing tools on their mobile device. Open Adobe Photoshop documents, individual layers from PSDs, and images from Lightroom mobile. Easily apply looks, create advanced selections and masks, and access advanced Photoshop features like Upright, Content-Aware Fill, and Camera Shake Reduction to take creativity on the go. Then export your layered and masked composition to Photoshop CC for further refinement on the desktop. Share work, or even save it to a Photoshop document for a mobile workflow that works seamlessly with Photoshop CC.</p>
<p><b>Technology Optimized for Mobile Photography</b>

The Creative Cloud Photography plan’s desktop and mobile apps are connected by a powerful technology designed to enable users to edit and sync photos non-destructively from anywhere. By combining the same non-destructive editing pipeline found in Lightroom and Adobe Camera Raw, with Adobe’s renowned Smart Preview technologies, the amount of information being moved between apps is minimized, without compromising the end result. This gives users confidence that edits will be saved while being able to access their images with unprecedented speed, no matter what device.</p>
<p><b>Pricing and Availability</b>

Creative Cloud Photography plan is available at $USD9.99 per month. For additional details, please visit: <strong><a style="color: #900000;" href="http://www.kqzyfj.com/click-3958327-11833256" target="_blank">Creative Cloud Photography Plan $9.99mth</a></strong>.</p>
<p class="NewsPost" style="color: #222222;"><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 19, 2014)

That's going to disappoint a lot of Adobe haters. I'm not greatly thrilled with Adobe CC, but I can live with the 9.99 price. I was updating lightroom every year, and photoshop every two or three years, so the cost is pretty similar. ($10.81 with tax.)

I wish they included a low end video editing in the package. I have Adobe Premiere and all the associated editing programs, but they are way too complex for my meager needs.


----------



## distant.star (Jun 19, 2014)

.
The $9.99 monthly fee is permanent -- until they raise it to $12.99. And then it becomes $15.99 and eventually it's in the $20 to $30 range. I don't know how long they'll take to jack it up, but that's surely what's coming.

While I see that as inevitable, I don't want to seem like I'm against the CC. There's no doubt that is the future, and the pricing works well for me.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 19, 2014)

no


----------



## Tandem (Jun 19, 2014)

*Adobe Makes $9.99/mth Photography Plan Permanent Until?*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> That's going to disappoint a lot of Adobe haters. I'm not greatly thrilled with Adobe CC, but I can live with the 9.99 price. I was updating lightroom every year, and photoshop every two or three years, so the cost is pretty similar. ($10.81 with tax.)


Yes, the cost may be similar, however unlike with the files you created/edited with with the perpetual license apps, the files you generate with CC won't do you any good once your license expires.



distant.star said:


> The $9.99 monthly fee is permanent -- until they raise it to $12.99. And then it becomes $15.99 and eventually it's in the $20 to $30 range. I don't know how long they'll take to jack it up, but that's surely what's coming.


Exactly


----------



## Sjekster (Jun 19, 2014)

What I'm not getting from this story is if the 9.99 subscription replaces the standalone version of Lightroom as well? Until now they coexisted...


----------



## bitm2007 (Jun 19, 2014)

[quote Until now they coexisted...][/quote]

They still do. However you now benefit from the mobile Lightroom apps if you subscribe


----------



## bitm2007 (Jun 19, 2014)

If Adobe had introduced the Photoshop CC at $10 a month I would have sign up straight away, however they introduced it at $19.99 a month. This has put a doubt in many photographers minds as to how much Adobe will be content to receive in the long term for what is now known as the $9.99 Creative Cloud Photography Plan

Personally it would now take a longer fixed term contract or the option to purchase 3 or perferrably 5 years membership (at an mutually agreeable rate) in advance to persuade me to subscribe.

As thing stand I can't even locate a FAQ pages for the new $9.99 deal on the Adobe website, yet alone and small print. How are you supposed to make an informed decision with out it ?.


----------



## geonix (Jun 19, 2014)

So I guess that means LR will not be continued as a standalone desktop software?
If so, bye bye adobe.

I want to keep my programms and data on my computer. I don't trust adobe cloud or any cloud with my picture and photography data. This ever repeated nonsense of the could as the only way into the future is pure bullshit. You just loose ever more information and control over your data to adobe and most likely some others.


----------



## thewaywewalk (Jun 19, 2014)

Just for curiosity, in Europe it costs
12.29€ including taxes (16.73$)
and in in the US
9.99€ excluding taxes.

How much would be the taxes? It's probably still cheaper than in Europe, how come?


----------



## DFM (Jun 19, 2014)

There are absolutely no plans to stop the perpetual licensing of Adobe's retail products (Lightroom and Elements). They will remain on sale as they are now, but the Lightroom Mobile features require a subscription version of the desktop product because the app stores don't allow the app itself to run under a subscription license. It's also the only legal way Adobe can add features to the product without selling you a new version.

As to the question that the Photography Plan price will change in future, yes of course it's _possible_ that eventually the price may change to allow for inflation - in 20 years from now who knows what $9.99 will be worth - but the company have committed to keeping the price fixed, so nothing is going to happen for a long time. It's equally likely they would cut prices as the per-user operating costs reduce.




 geonix said:


> So I guess that means LR will not be continued as a standalone desktop software?


----------



## Sjekster (Jun 19, 2014)

bitm2007 said:


> > Until now they coexisted...]
> 
> 
> 
> They still do. However you now benefit from the mobile Lightroom apps if you subscribe


I don't really, because I don't own any Apples, other than the ones you eat .


----------



## greger (Jun 19, 2014)

I didn't upgrade when PS CS6 was available. OOPS! I was able to buy Lightroom 5 and PS Elements 12. I used Elements 12 today to print a 4X6 print and I am quite happy with it. It cost me almost $250.00 to buy. I wonder how long at 9.99 I will break even. I can still use my PS CS 5 if need be. Worse scenario would be me using DPP to make a TIFF of my pics and use Elements to resize and print my pics. I will have to learn how to print using DPP then if I can't buy Elements or Lightroom, I won't care. ;D I figure it will take about 23 months to break even.


----------



## Jamesy (Jun 19, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> That's going to disappoint a lot of Adobe haters. I'm not greatly thrilled with Adobe CC, but I can live with the 9.99 price. I was updating lightroom every year, and photoshop every two or three years, so the cost is pretty similar. ($10.81 with tax.)
> 
> I wish they included a low end video editing in the package. I have Adobe Premiere and all the associated editing programs, but they are way too complex for my meager needs.


Have you tried the video editing available in Photoshop? I have done a little bit and you can add the same effects you can add to stills to video files. It is obviously more basic than Premiere but it may be all you need.


----------



## nebugeater (Jun 19, 2014)

Maybe it is just me or just wishful thinking but I read this as a sign that the CC is not being adapted and accepted as well as they would like .


----------



## Logan (Jun 19, 2014)

nebugeater said:


> Maybe it is just me or just wishful thinking but I read this as a sign that the CC is not being adapted and accepted as well as they would like .



30 million bucks a month says its just you....

ive said it before, but if raising the price of subscriptions once people were hooked was a viable model, blizzard would have done it years ago. 

great deal in my books!


----------



## terminatahx (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm an I.T. architect with 17 years experience. so-called cloud solutions or SAAS solutions are about controlling the consumer and reducing their portability and choices. With today's computing power on even modestly equipped pcs, there's absolutely no need to pay someone for software that's online. There are some benefits to having your content available anywhere, But not for software.

And there's nothing stopping Adobe from changing it's features per price point or raising the price.

Most Adobe users do not upgrade very year, as there's little need to do so. I'll keep using my outstanding CS6 Suite until it fails to run. Adobe can kick rocks.


----------



## tcg films (Jun 20, 2014)

Adobe's stock is up since they went CC and they claim to have millions of subscribers, yet they seem like they didn't get as many subscribers as planned? I'll wait this one out and see what it looks like in 3-5 years. I'm hoping an innovative software company will come forward in the near future.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 20, 2014)

They made the PS+LR package permanent, but NOT the price.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 20, 2014)

DFM said:


> There are absolutely no plans to stop the perpetual licensing of Adobe's retail products (Lightroom and Elements). They will remain on sale as they are now, but the Lightroom Mobile features require a subscription version of the desktop product because the app stores don't allow the app itself to run under a subscription license. It's also the only legal way Adobe can add features to the product without selling you a new version.
> 
> As to the question that the Photography Plan price will change in future, yes of course it's _possible_ that eventually the price may change to allow for inflation - in 20 years from now who knows what $9.99 will be worth - but the company have committed to keeping the price fixed, so nothing is going to happen for a long time. It's equally likely they would cut prices as the per-user operating costs reduce.



The company has 'committed' to a lot of things before. So why should anyone trust them now?


----------

